# Mouse Corsair M90 e tastiera Corsair K90

## yuriambrosio

Dovrei far funzionare mouse e tastiera in  topic che a quanto pare non vengono riconosciuti automaticamente (non funziona ne mouse e ne tastiera, ed inoltre i led sulla tastiera relativi a caps ecc manco funzionano).

Facendo un po' di ricerche ho visto che in molti hanno problemi e in molti non hanno risolto un bel niente, ma fatto sta che a qualcuno in maniera plug and play funzionano (su altre distro) ma poi hanno problemi a mappare tutti i caratteri ecc.

Cominciando a risolvere il problema della tastiera che mi preme di più,

ho notato che quando faccio partire la gentoo minimal, la tastiera la riconosce tranquillamente, quindi un modo per farla funzionare ci sarà.

C'è modo di vedere la gentoo minimal con che impostazioni la riconosce? O sapete darmi un qualsiasi altro consiglio?

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## Onip

controlla tra i moduli del kernel caricati dalla minimal.

----------

## yuriambrosio

D'accordo oggi provo, ma come funziona, la minimal carica solo i moduli necessari o un set standard?

Riuscirò a riconoscere il modulo in questione?

----------

## Onip

ti segni la lista, vedi le differenze con quelli caricati dal tuo sistema installato e poi, leggendo gli help in menuconfig dovresti capire qual è (se ce n'è uno...)

di solito i nomi sono abbastanza coerenti con la funzione comunque.

----------

## yuriambrosio

Ho dato un'occhiata, e gli unici moduli che mi ricordano in qualche modo le tastiere sono i seguenti:

hid_sunplus

hid_sony

hid_samsung

hid_pl

hid_petalynx

hid_gyration

Qualche idea?

----------

## yuriambrosio

UP

----------

## Onip

scusa il ritardo, ma sono stato via dall'Italia per un po' (e con poco tempo e poco internet).

purtroppo sui dettagli dei moduli non so aiutarti, alla peggio compilali tutti e caricali uno alla volta per vedere qual è quello giusto.

----------

